# [RISORSE] Una raccolta di FAQ

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco una raccolta delle FAQ sperando di facilitare la vita a qualcuno:

Emerge & portage

Emergiare un pacchetto mask

Errore digest

emerge skip intro

come trovo la lista dei pacchetti che ho emerso?

Quanto tempo ci vuole per installare Gentoo?

che pacchetti ho installato?

Come si installano nuovi programmi?

Ebuild scaricati o fatti da me, come usarli?

emergere PHP con imap odbc gd ecc...

Lista hosts di emerge

"emerge -u world" e downgrade dei pacchetti

Ricompiliamo in allegria

Domanda su emerge

de-emergere tot pacchetti in base a una keyword

emerge mysql errore (digest)

comando = tutti i pacchetti installati

Dirottare la tmp di portage

Info varie (di emerge)

Emerge -U world non funge

Problemi emerge... (block B)

passare parametri a ./configure

File is corrupt or incomplete (Digests)

dormire e poi riesumare un emerge

Installazione interrota

emerge squirrelmail, problema (digest)

Tempo

Ricerche nel portage tree

emerge, scaricare senza compilare!

Emerge ..masked

sapete dirmi la porta di emerge?

Emergere e poi installare... Si puo?

emergere pacchetti "vecchi"

emerge solo download

Emerge con solo download

emerge -e world except

emerge problema "Processed 72 info files: 1 errors"

etc-update

Come stoppare un init-script non partito?

Kernel

Dubbio su emerge <Kernel>

Il kernel perfetto (o quasi...)

compilare il kernel

Prima di fare danni...

genkernel

compilare il kernel... qualche link?

Hardware, partizionamento

RAM

rosicchiare partizioni

Cambio CPU

problema spazio hard disk

HDD USB, questi oggetti mistici...

Problema partizioni

il pc mi divora la ram

Caricamento modulo automatico...

Backup Partizione

liberare spazio (/usr/share/doc ???)

p4 rimm 1800 + 256

Gentoo New Install - Partizionamento Disco

utillizzo ram inspiegabile

consiglio partizioni...

no space left on device..

DMA - the revenge

Applicazioni & configurazioni

mount per chiunque

Vnc Server su Gentoo

Personalizzare kde

"copia & incolla" con Eterm?

errore pppd

Due X, due xdm, due KDE

Configurazione scheda audio

Lentissino KDE se NON in rete con Win XP

operazioni locali da comandi remoti

Da wav a mp3 usando solo la shell

comando 'su' permission denied

brutta console...

"ps -ef" su 32 nodi

IpTables

help keymaps

Configurazione rete linux/M$

kde 3.2

tty -> controllo remoto

Suggerimento applicazioni

Trasparenza nei terminali...

KDE...

Layout Tastiera

Eliminare il beep

Come si pronuncia Gentoo?

unknow_domain

Sicurezza

DNS telecom (alice ADSL)

Problemi di boot & bootloader

problema boot

Problemi con /sbin/lilo

Problemi di boot

primo boot

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hde4

Il Kernel 2.6 non completa il boot

Problema al riavvio Kernel panic

Non butta linux....

Errore con /sbin/lilo

Nuova installazione errore in lilo...

Primo avvio....

Kernel Panic: VFS Ho gi<E0> letto altri thread!!!

Kernel Panic--> Dopo l'installazione PANICO

Mi aiutate con grub.conf?!

Problemi di boot

Kernel panic!!!!

kernel too old

Root Block Device unspecified or not detect

Kernel panic... primo boot!

kernel panic e lilo

kernel 2.6.3 e problemi VFS

errore avvio linux non mi trova/monta la root -_-

Ok, booting the kernel.... aspetta e spera

Problemi ad i boot del kernel 2.6

Lilo e Gentoo

Problemi primo boot

Dov'e' finita la partizione root?

Cannot open root device "hda4" or 03:04

Problemi al primo boot

kernel panic

Kernel Panic: No Init Found

!!! KERNEL PANIC !!!

kernel panic... che barba che noia..

perche' sto litigando coi bootloader ?

----------

## zUgLiO

Che figata!!   :Very Happy: 

Lo metto subito nei bookmarks.

----------

